# New to floundering, need tips.



## Cgf09 (Oct 19, 2016)

So I rigged up my rhino light 12footer with two 50w LED flood lights. Everything works fantastic, the lights are incredibly bright. I recently went 3 times in the past two weeks twice to navy points white island and once to Johnsons beach big lagoon side of course. Saw only 2 flounder at white island both keepers. 
Is there something I should be waiting on to happen for these flounder to start moving? A cold snap? 
Am I in the wrong areas for flounder at this time? 
Should I head near Perdido river or any river inlet? 
I'm usually floundering during the rising tide, is that the problem?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

No offense but you wouldn't get that info if you was a member on here for years much less a few min. Best way to find them is stay persistent and put in the time. Good luck.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Unfortunately agreed with above^^ 

Do have to wait for a cold snap though.


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice Flounder! You must endeavor to persevere! Moving tides help...


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Tip # 1 Don't Gig them in the middle of the body.
Tip # 2 Think like a Flounder and go to areas they would like to be.
Tip # 3 Go as much as you can and try new places. 
Tip # 4 Go early and stay late. 
Tip # 5 Follow The old guy with the raggedy boat, he should know where they are.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Flounder Hounder said:


> Nice Flounder! You must endeavor to persevere! Moving tides help...


 
The Outlaw Jose Wales


----------



## tide9967 (Jul 6, 2016)

Marc, time to go. This old guy is doing pretty well with a 60 lb. average a night. After this front and water temp drop should be alot better. Been hitting it 3 nights a week. Fish quality really good.

Don't Gig them in the middle of the body.
Tip # 2 Think like a Flounder and go to areas they would like to be.
Tip # 3 Go as much as you can and try new places. 
Tip # 4 Go early and stay late. 
Tip # 5 Follow The old guy with the raggedy boat, he should know where they are.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice flounder light setup. Nice photos too.


----------



## Fishkillr (Aug 26, 2016)

Question. What causes those lines in the sand?


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

Hermit crabs


----------



## D3cept1on (Apr 23, 2010)

dude just massage me i will hook you up with the info. i was once new to floundering and needed help i will pay that forward to you!!!


----------



## Magnolia Outdoors Guy (Apr 19, 2014)

I know it's an old thread but will answer anyway. Maybe try areas that aren't pure sand. Look for places in proximity to channels or deeper water that have grass, marsh, mud, silt. Try sandbars, islands, oyster beds away from shore. Flounder are going to be where the bait is and not necessarily in the cleanest and easiest water for you to gig in. Happy gigging!


----------

